# Quarantine tanks



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering what you all use to quarantine your frogs in? I'm getting a female Cobalt tomorrow, and not sure what exactly I should use. If I should use like a tub, or a 10g tank, or what. Post pics if you guys want.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

$5.00 plastic Kritter Keeper from Petco.
Some sphag. moss, a few leaves and a coco hut.
Thats all she wrote.

John


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats a good question. Im curious why everyone hates and is against the 190oz containers??


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

The 190oz containers make a loud snapping noise when you open/close them. This stresses the frogs and this is a reason why people do not like to use them as temp. tanks.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

davidadelp said:


> Thats a good question. Im curious why everyone hates and is against the 190oz containers??


I'm the only one who hates them, but I make it seem like 95% of us hate them.

It's a gift....

I hate them because the "snappy" lid gives me and my frogs a heart attack each time I open them.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

davidadelp said:


> Thats a good question. Im curious why everyone hates and is against the 190oz containers??


The lids are VERY loud when you're taking them off. That, and I can't stand plastic in general. Glass is better 

3 responses in 2 minutes. Is that a record. lol


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

that makes sense ive come to find that out. So back so the original post what makes the best quarantine tank then? specially if your on a limited budget and dont want to set up a full tank like a 10g?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

davidadelp said:


> that makes sense ive come to find that out. So back so the original post what makes the best quarantine tank then? specially if your on a limited budget and dont want to set up a full tank like a 10g?


$1.50 to $5.00 sizes of sterlite or other clear plastic tote type box enclosures.

Kmart, Walmart, Lowes, Tar-djay......


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I used a little 2.5g tank and had glass cut for the top......Worked perfect and can be cleaned and used over and over....As long as you don't drop it of course....Cost me like $8 for the tank and glass.....


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh so those little critter keepers will work? I have one, but didn't know if it would be too small, I guess not. I'll probably use that.


Enlightened Rogue said:


> $5.00 plastic Kritter Keeper from Petco.
> Some sphag. moss, a few leaves and a coco hut.
> Thats all she wrote.
> 
> John


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Chris, they come in several different sizes.
For me they work pretty good.

John


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have one thats probably like a 5 gal maybe? Would that work


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Humidity will be an issue with a kritter keeper. I am not sure as to what you have but mine has a very vented plastic top. Do you have a pic of the container and lid?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Gumby said:


> Humidity will be an issue with a kritter keeper. I am not sure as to what you have but mine has a very vented plastic top. Do you have a pic of the container and lid?


Plastic wrap over the top, leaving a few of the vents open for air circulation.

John


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Oh ok thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats exactly what I was going to say John lol. Yep thats what I'm going to do, the critter keeper with maybe 1 small plant, a coco hut, and some moss. Do frogs being quarantined in seperate tanks, do the tanks need to be far away from other frog tanks??


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the 190 oz plastic tub. Doesn't seem to bother the Azureus froglets too much.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm using a ten gallon tank with TONS of pothos clippings and a cocohut. You can put paper towels on the bottom if you are expecting to do fecals. Also makes for easy cleanup. Spaghnum would also be a great...little more difficult for samples probably.

From what I've read on here, quarantined frogs should be kept as far away from any other frogs as possible...as in at the very least another room and possibly even another level of your house.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I use a 26qt tall sterilite plastic container with the snap handles ... all I have in it is spagnum, leaf litter, a couple small plants, and a hideaway log ... cheap, easy, simple and effective ... 

U can find them anywhere (Walmart), they r larger than the critter keeper for a cheaper price ($5-$6), and present no issues with humidity

Also, keep in mind, if my info is correct; it is also a benefit to use spagnum in a QT (along with any tank) bc it has natural medicinal properties that helps against bacteria ... etc ... being that spag comes from bogs.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

I use a plastic rubbermaid tub with the snap on lids. I forget what size it is, but its slightly shorter in length than a 10 gal tank. I put a piece of no-see-um screen between the top and the lid, to keep fruit flies from crawling out. Lots of leaf litter and some pothos cuttings, and your set.  I think I paid $3 each for them at wally world.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with John, especially if it is a larger frog or multiple frogs from the same source. Get a clear sterilite tub, some spaghnum, leaves and a hut. That way the frog is not stressed out by being in one of those tiny 190oz containers with the snapping lid. When you're done with it, you can just toss the spag, rinse in diluted bleach solution and start over!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I have her in a small critter keeper like John said, with the slits in the lid covered. I have spaghnum moss, a small plant, and a hut in there. She is HUGE!


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Chris-
Are you planning on doing fecals? I dont even know who could do them around here?!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

No I'm not planning on doing fecals. Taron said he already did fecals once already. And like you said, I don't know of anyone who could do it for us here either.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I might as well chime in make sure the containers not to small the frog will stress if it is. Another fecal wouldn't hurt either and just about any vet can do them. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

How small would too small be? I don't think the container I have her in is too small, but it's not that big either.


----------

